# why hello mpmf



## parkingjoe (Mar 17, 2006)

i have stumbled across this good looking site after being on cannabis world for many years and since its demise have found nothing close so this looks like the one..........

hello everyone..

i have some probs with my plants they seem to be wilting and yellowing on leaves and are all floppy yet last week they were all bright green near yellow in colour.

i flushed them all and gave them superthrive most are fine yet two mother plants are like i mentioned floppy with yellowing leaves dont seem to be responding to my treatment...

grown in soil mix fed ionic soil grow with bn-zym and watered when needed..

not overwatered.

no pests anywhere had spider mites 3 weeks back all eradicated now after spider mite control was used misted over entire plants........

check everyday for pests with 30x loupe so no pests......

i need helppppppppppppppppppp

parkingjoe.

pst some photos tomorrow.


----------



## Mutt (Mar 17, 2006)

you know your PH?


----------



## parkingjoe (Mar 18, 2006)

6.9-7.0


----------



## Mutt (Mar 18, 2006)

little high, optimum is 6.5 for soil. (@ 7.0 you start to get nutrient lockout.) We need pics at this point. Click my link for a bunch of PH charts.


----------



## parkingjoe (Mar 21, 2006)

hi mutt 6.8-7.0 is spot on for soil and below this plant will suffer lockout.

anyway ya know i had mites and sprayed with spider mite control this stopped all growth on plants but roots still grew so were actually rootbound now repotted and all doing well...........

parkingjoe


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 21, 2006)

parkingjoe said:
			
		

> hi mutt 6.8-7.0 is spot on for soil and below this plant will suffer lockout.


Hey Parkingjoe, I'm not sure where you've read that information man, but I've got to tell you, it's just not correct.

Marijuana, the plant, doesn't change it's requirements because of what it's media is. MJ grows the best with a 6.2 to 6.8 pH.  Whoever told you otherwise has misinformed you.

I'm not trying to insult you or anything.

Hey, you certainly can't go by what you read on the web. I've done a search on "Optimum pH Marijuana", and I got a load of more misinformation. Holy Crap!

If you go to Barnes and Noble, you can browse the MJ books and look at the pH spreads. With only an exception or two, you'll see the 6.2 to 6.8 spread covered in every single imaginable scenario.

I've done lots of dirt grows and lots of Hydro grows. Both work best at 6.5

It's damn hard to keep it right there for large dirt grows. Easy for small ones.

Of course, since I don't know if there is a difference in the readings in other countries, and I don't know if you may be in one of those other countries than I am, perhaps we're saying the same exact thing!

Hey man, good luck to you in ALL your grows.


----------



## parkingjoe (Mar 22, 2006)

no worries bruvva ive grown in every media including hydro grows and 6.8-7.0 ph for my soil type is absolutely spot on any lower and all strains i grow have suffered lockout of one element or more so have to stick by my tried and tested experience..... 

parkingjoe


----------

